# Meter separation distance



## Mech (Apr 12, 2011)

2009 IBC / NEC 2008

Pennsylvania

A customer would like to relocate the electric meter next to the gas meter.  I'm not familiar with electrical codes at all.  Is there a minimum distance per the electrical code to keep the electric meter away from the gas meter / service?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## steveray (Apr 12, 2011)

Usually the power company wants 3 feet from the venting on the pressure regulator......I do not know if there is a particular code section on this one.....I've looked for it residentially and not found it...never had the problem commercially.....


----------



## rshuey (Apr 12, 2011)

Requirements are usually from electric co and/or gas co. I would make 2 phone calls.


----------



## Span (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern California Edison require minimun 24" seperation between panel & gas meter.


----------



## raider1 (Apr 12, 2011)

The NEC does not have any distance requirements for electric meters. This requirement will come from the utility companies.

Questar Gas requires 3' of separation from the gas meter and the electrical meter in my area.

Chris


----------



## fatboy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yup......local service providers requirements.


----------



## Mech (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 12, 2011)

Our gas supplier measures to the edge of the enclosure instead of the source of ignition.

See if the gas supplier will allow piping the regulator vent opening if not otherwise feasible; IFGC 410.3.1



Gas meters shall be located at least three (3) feet (0.9 m) from sources of ignition. [NFPA 54:5.7.2.3]
​


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 13, 2011)

From the 2006 IFGC:

Section 101.2.4 Systems and equipment outside the scope.

*This code shall not apply to the following:*

1.   Portable LP-gas equipment of all types that is not connected to a fixed

    fuel piping system.

2.   Installation of farm equipment such as brooders, dehydrators, dryers

    and irrigation equipment.

3.   Raw material (feedstock) applications except for piping to special

    atmosphere generators.

4.   Oxygen-fuel gas cutting and welding systems.

5.   Industrial gas applications using gases such as acetylene and acetylenic

    compounds,  hydrogen, ammonia, carbon monoxide, oxygen and nitrogen.

6.   Petroleum refineries, pipeline compressor or pumping stations, loading

    terminals, compounding plants, refinery tank farms and natural gas

    processing plants.

7.   Integrated chemical plants or portions of such plants where flammable

    or combustible liquids or gases are produced by, or used in, chemical

    reactions.

8.   LP-gas installations at utility gas plants.

9.   Liquefied natural gas (LNG) installations.

10.   Fuel gas piping in power and atomic energy plants.

11.   Proprietary items of equipment, apparatus or instruments such as

      gas-generating sets, compressors and calorimeters.

12.   LP-gas equipment for vaporization, gas mixing and gas manufacturing.

13.   Temporary LP-gas piping for buildings under construction or renovation

      that is not to become part of the permanent piping system.

14.   Installation of LP-gas systems for railroad switch heating.

15.   Installation of hydrogen gas, LP-gas and compressed natural gas

      (CNG) systems on vehicles.

*16.*   Except as provided in Section 401.1.1, gas piping, *meters*, gas pressure

      regulators and other appurtenances used by the serving gas supplier

      in the distribution of gas, other than undiluted LP-gas.

17.   Building design and construction, except as specified herein.

18.   Piping systems for mixtures of gas and air within the flammable range

      with an operating pressure greater than 10 psig (69 kPa gauge).

19.   Portable fuel cell appliances that are neither connected to a fixed

      piping system nor interconnected to a power grid.

It's up to the gas supplier to determine their location.

.


----------



## steveray (Apr 13, 2011)

FV....I think NFPA 54 also has an exception for utility meters  ( like IFGC per GT)....at least our version (1994 I think)....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 13, 2011)

Steveray

I’m not sure either; I usually place a call to our gas company for verification. 

Expanding on my reply to the OP where having a working relationship with the gas supplier and their existing gas meter may offer this option of vent piping the regulator opening away from sources of ignition such as electrical cabs, heat pumps/AC units etc., within the 3 ft. area. I’m not completely familiar with sections of NFPA 54 but apparently it may allow the provision to pipe the vent opening elsewhere since they have their meters inside buildings. 

Too often this situation happens after the fact since apparently the POCO field personnel and the electricians are not aware of this gas code. If we can catch this before hand and conclude there is not another safe and feasible option available; discuss the situation with the gas company to agree that the exception does not become the rule.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Mark handler provided this link, pretty good info

Puget sound

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?4796-Meter-Separation-Distance


----------

